# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Modlisation Mtier avec BPMN 2.0

## geforce

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir quel sont les rgle de modlisation qui sont utilisation dans la norme BPMN 2.0 ? ou dit moi si cest que le suivit des Mta-Model (la plate utilis pour la modlisation).

Aussi je voudrais savoir sil BPMN2.0 intgre un sorte de mtalangages pour donn plus de reprsentation, par exemple a lintrieur dun tat ? (sinon comment en peux faire pour lajout)

Merci

----------

